

‘Hotel 22’ - radmuzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/28/opinion/hotel-22.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hotel%2022&sort=byPopularity&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hotel%2022&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

